
Ask HN: Is it viable to setup a rack server now that we have cloud services? - anoldgangstah
To the people that have their own home server setup what other uses for you server that differentiate from cloud service such as aws or do.
======
devsigner
At least with things like OwnCloud[1] you get to actually own your data
instead of having it on a SaaS/PaaS Cloud. The cloud is just someone elses
computer.

[1] [https://owncloud.org/](https://owncloud.org/)

